# Elliot Wave Function and investing



## dennis chicago (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi message board folks.  Thanks for the previous help to the multitude who came to my aid.

I am researching another topic and rather than reinvent the wheel I was wondering if anyone uses excel to do stock stuff and specifically if they had worked on the elliot wave function.

If so please let me know.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## PaddyD (Apr 4, 2005)

& if they had, what??


----------



## Brian from Maui (Apr 4, 2005)

Some people swear by it, others like me swear at it!    

http://www.acrotec.com/ewt.htm

I like the dartboard mentality..maybe that's why I'm poor!


----------



## PaddyD (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi.  I don't have anything myself, just highlighting that on an excel board, you're best off asking a specific excel question.  given what you've said, I think you post would better live in the "Lounge" area, with the additional info you have below.

mathtools.net might also be worth a search

via PM:



			
				dennis chicago said:
			
		

> apparently some formulas were worked out and were publically shared in the later 90's although the websites i have tracked down so far have been defunct when it came to actually downloading the formula/program..
> 
> I have done some stock related things such as automating in excel a  Lichello type mechanical stock trading program that is based on the book how to make a million in the stock market automaticall by robert lichello..   The book states the formulas are designed for mutual funds.  A couple commercially sold programs are out there that do much the same with more bells and whistles.
> 
> ...


----------

